# Big River Wholesale?



## Soapmomma (Jan 19, 2009)

Anybody have experience with Big river wholesale? They seem to have some really good prices on basic scents and soaping oils. Shipping pretty reasonable too. Just wanted some feedback from anyone else who may have shopped there before ordering a big quantity. TIA!


----------



## carillon (Jan 20, 2009)

I have no experience with Big River Wholesale, the company who took over Craft Lobby, but I did order several supplies from Craft Lobby in the past.

The fragrance oils I bought from them (both water based and oil based) were strong and well worth the money.  The colorants I bought worked great--better than any other suppliers' I bought.  I also bought things like citric acid, borax, salts, glitter, containers, and additives that I don't see listed now, and I didn't have a problem with any of it, other than that they charged to much for shipping, but eventually their prices came down.

The one thing I did buy from them (Craft Lobby) that I hated was their cocoa butter lotion, which is funny, because in reading their website, you would think it was the greatest thing ever made.


----------



## Soapmomma (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you so much! That does help since they are supposed to be the same scents Craft Lobby carried. They do have those other items you listed but their catagories are a little strange, most of it is under dry or wet chemicals and their citric acid is under sale/closeout/special something like that   

 If the estimated shipping is to be believed, it is actually the cheapest I've found yet and I put over  12 8oz oils, a gallon of coconut oil, 1 gallon of castor, 50 bottles, 50 caps in my cart all for around 20 bucks to ship. 
Appreciate the feedback


----------



## carillon (Jan 20, 2009)

If you don't mind, please post after you receive your shipment and let us know how it worked out--as far as customer service, actual shipping cost and delivery time.  

I'm curious about how they will handle things.


----------



## Soapmomma (Jan 20, 2009)

Sure thing. I won't be ordering for a couple weeks yet because I want to do all my ordering (WSP and Big River) at the same time and can't quite afford it yet.

EDIT: I'm not sure I will be ordering from them. I wrote to them 3 days ago asking about their products and have gotten no response. If I don't hear anything by the 30th I'll go elsewhere.


----------



## Soapmomma (Jan 30, 2009)

Update: I've heard nothing from them on my inquiry of 5 days ago so I won't be ordering from them. Too bad cause they had some good prices  :?


----------

